# Reasons to keep your landline phone if u are thinking of goi



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Reasons to keep your landline phone if u are thinking of going "All Wireless"
Stress the reliability of Verizon's network.
Talk a little bit about having a backup in case the cell phone is lost 
or
the battery dies. Let them know that they can have their cell phone 
billed
directly on the home phone bill.

When a customer indicates they want to take their Verizon Landline TN 
to
use on their cellular service
Help educate the customer what using only a cell service REALLY Means:

· 911 doesn't work from a cell
· No collect calls
· What about DSL/Internet Connections?
· No Directory Listings
· Unlimited incoming on your landline
· Quality/Reception/Transmission
· Need Unlimited LD? we have that "Freedom" Pkg
· Alarm Systems require landlines
· Hard for multiple family members to use one phone no extensions
· Battery needs to be charged
· What if phone is lost?
· Privacy
· Calling 800# uses airtime
· NO DA allowance like Verizon
· Have a home business?
· Cost? ? Cell is not cheap
· No Lifeline Discount
· Phone gets hot on long calls
What if you lose the charger?


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

Land lines will go the way of the eight track tape. I have been "all wireless" for over two years with no problems at all. I use Sprint.

Ryan


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

ryan933 said:


> I use Sprint.
> 
> Ryan


You went "All Wireless" with SPRINT! Have you had any problems with them? I had them for two years and had nothing but problems. I would drop over 50% of all my calls and I would be in roaming in my kitchen and bedroom but not in the rest of my house. When I complained to them they tried to sell me a $400.00 phone. :BM: I have Verizon now and I have had no problems. I have one thing to say to sprint :finger2:


----------



## MrJim911 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm a little confused because most of the stuff in the first post is totally incorrect. Like not being able to call 911 from a cell? HA!

Anyway, been wireless for about a year with Nextel. Never had a single problem. Wireless is the way to go. It's also a good reason to get rid of dial up internet service. :shock: Cable modem is the best!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

A double that "Sprint sucks"... I had nothing but problems when I had them. Love my Nextel!!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I think he meant 911 calls from a cell go to SP whereas landline 911 (E911) goes directly to local dispatch w/ name&amp;address on the dispatch screen..


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2004)

> I have one thing to say to sprint :finger2:


Isn't that 2 things? :lol: I agree. I had sprint for about a year with nothing but problems. The bill was the biggest problem. I was on a fairly inexpensive plan and would get outrageous bills and I never called long distance or went over my minutes. It was awful trying to talk to someone in customer service about it too. I've had Nextel for about 2 years. No problems with the billing, the service sucks but you can't beat the two way.

I would never switch to all wireless. No real reason just so used to having the two separate lines.


----------



## MrJim911 (Jun 29, 2003)

Deuce said:


> I think he meant 911 calls from a cell go to SP whereas landline 911 (E911) goes directly to local dispatch w/ name&address on the dispatch screen..


That's not true everywhere fortunately. In Illinois you go to closest PSAP as you would in many other states which is the way it should be everywhere. Being routed to the State police is not universal.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't have problems with dropped calls(I think such problems are caused by a given phone model as opposed to the network), but I agree that Sprint has lousy customer service. I plan to switch to Nextel as soon as my contract with Sprint expires. 

Ryan


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

I agree sprint does suck!!!!! and I found out about the 911 thing the hard way. Now if I do have to dial 911 I tell them immediatly That I need the Boston Police or whatever town I happen to be in. I do agree that it does lengthen the response time. About a month ago I was driving home from work and shots rangout . I called 911 finally got Boston P.D. then like halfway thru lost my carrier had to call again and explain to the S.P. and get conected to Boston again. I don't think going all wireless is the best way to go, for me anyway.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

MrJim911 said:


> Cable modem is the best!


It's ssooo expensive though... but I do love it so 8-[


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I just got rid of Sprint and changed to Nextel. When I had sprint, I had some problems with the phones breaking. I know that's not Sprint's fault, but the manufacturer's, but it was still annoying. I also had numerous problems with innaccurate billing for calls that I didn't make.


----------



## radiocop (Sep 15, 2002)

Soon all cellular 911 calls will be going to the local PSAP. If the cell tower that you are hitting is in your town, the call will go to that local 911 dispatcher. Don't know exactly when it will be on line but it's in the works.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

radiocop, that has been "in the works" for awhile. In Massachusetts, the location of the cell tower you are connected to is given, which routes your call to one of three MSP call centers. Eventually the X/Y coordinates of your cellular phone will be passed on to the PSAP.

Here is a good site that gives information on wireless 911 implementation... MA is slightly behind most of the other New England states:

http://198.30.105.186/

-Mike


----------

